# Why is there only 1 forum for Merlin/Litespeed?



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought that Merlin and Litespeed were two different companies. Just curious. So why is there only 1 forum for both frames?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Same company...*

Both are currently owned by the same company (American Bicycle Group), along with Qintana Roo and Tomac. Supposedly, each is made in a different part of the building and is a distinct brand.

TF


----------

